# Short term lease (4 mnths) - looking for studio/1BR



## vpansare (May 21, 2012)

Student here doing an internship in Singapore for about 4 months from June end to October. How realistic is it to get a studio/1BR place for up to S$1500 per month? Location not important though I'll be working in the NUS area and occasionally Jurong. Thanks!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

If you lower your expectation to Master Bedroom, choices galore .. tough to find a single bedroom flat in that area !!!

1 bedroom units are more or less located in YCK, Yishun Toa Payoh, Bukit Merah area .. and they are rarer ..


----------

